# CSS-Hover-Effekt nur auf Textlinks anwenden



## bmwpauli (23. Oktober 2004)

Hey Leute,

hab da eine Frage an euch CSS-Überfreaks: Ich habe auf meiner Website ein CSS-Stylesheet mit allen HTML-Files verknüpft (und das sind halt schon recht viele...), das nur punkto Hover-Effekt folgendermaßen aussehen soll:

a { text-decoration : none; }
a:hover { text-decoration : none; color : #FFFFFF; border-bottom: 1px dashed #FFFFFF; }

Das bedeutet, ich möchte gerne meine Links strichliert in weiß unterstreichen! Das blöde daran ist nur, dass der diesen Hover Effekt auch für meine Gif-animierten Rollover-Buttons verwendet und diese dann auch strichliert unterstreicht, wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt! Und das sieht natürlich dämlich aus...

Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht Rat bzw. den Befehl, mit dem ich dem Stylesheet sagen kann, dass es diesen oben stehenden Effekt NUR auf Textlinks anwenden soll?

Wär euch für brauchbare Inputs sehr dankbar...

lg PAULI aus Wien


----------



## djwawe (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
da du dem Browser die Anweisung gibst, dem Element <a> den Rahmen zu geben, wenn die Maus drüber ist, kann er nicht anhand des Inhaltes unterscheiden. Du könntest aber eine bestimmte Klasse für die Links mit Bildern festlegen.

```
a:hover { text-decoration : none; color : #FFFFFF; border-bottom: 1px dashed #FFFFFF; }
a.foo:hover {border:none;}
```
Dann schreibt du für Textlinks normal

```
<a href="">blabla</a>
```
und für Links die Bilder enthalten

```
<a href="" class="foo"><img src=""></a>
```

Gruß, Wawe


----------

